# cleat



## LouZoo

Ten (10) 48” cast steel heavy cleats, deck-mounted with under-deck stiffening, Nashville Bridge Company Model No.  xxx   No clue! Thanks!


----------



## Masood

Hola
¿De qué tipo de deck hablamos? De barco?


----------



## LouZoo

Yes.  es la construcción de una barcaza (barge)


----------



## jalibusa

Cleats son las piezas a las que se sujeta cabos para (entre otros fines) amarrar el barco y se les llama *"mordazas*", con *"refuerzos por debajo de la cubierta"*


----------



## lpfr

Sin duda depende del país, pero el nombre dado por el DRAE es 
*cornamusa:*
*3. *f._ Mar._ Pieza de metal o madera que, encorvada en sus extremos y fija por su punto medio, sirve para amarrar los cabos.


----------



## Onkayaks

Hola,

Tanto la cornamusa como la mordaza se traducen al inglés como "cleat". En este caso, al ser una pieza forjada en acero y que exige un refuerzo situado bajo la cubierta la traducción será cornamusa. La mordaza es con más precisión, llamada "cam cleat".

Saludos,


----------



## HallePuppy

And the cleats that go on sports shoes, what do you call them?

????


----------



## k-in-sc

cleatn_zapatos_taco _nm_cleatn_zapatos_tapón _nm

_

In BrE they're "studs" and the shoes are "boots":
(_on sports boot_) (_BrE_) taco _m_, toperol _m_ (Chi)


----------



## HallePuppy

I just found out that here in Mexicali they're called taquetes--like on the shoes soccer-players wear. Do you think that would be understood internationally?  I have heard "tacos" used to mean "high heels", but I have never heard it used to mean cleats.  You know what I mean: the cleated shoes that grab the ground when you walk, so you don't skid. I think I saw cleats called called "clavos" somewhere, but am not sure if that's a proper usage. "Tapón" in my part of Mexico is a bottle stopper or a pot lid, so it would not be understood as referring to shoes or boots. I'm still translating the same book, and the text refers to the footwear of Roman soldiers.

All the best, and thanks!


----------



## k-in-sc

I think for golf shoes they are "clavos," especially if they're metal. 
Obviously we need a native here ...


----------



## rodelu2

En materia de deportes, zapatos de pista: clavos; zapatos de césped: tapones. Es el golf un deporte?


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Coincido con Rodelu2, para deportes como el fútbol, rugby, etc, son _tapones. _De hecho de ahí viene la frase_ "salir con los tapones de punta"_, para referirse a una acción (muy) agresiva.



rodelu2 said:


> Es el golf un deporte?


Tengo un par de amigos que no dudarían en cercenarte la yugular ante tamaña afrenta....  

_EDIT:_ desde ya que coincidimos con Rodelu2 por una cuestión de proximidad, _tapones_ es el nombre corriente y diría excluyente a ambos lados del Río de la Plata (y todo el resto de la Argentina, sin dudarlo).


----------



## HallePuppy

Like I said, here in Baja California, they're "taquetes"; that was the immediate answer I got from a native.  "Tapones" means something entirely different (bottle caps, pot lids, etc., _de 'tapar'_)  Maybe "clavos" would be more widely understood. I can't get hold of anybody at the university _Facultad de Deportes _until the first of next week, but would like to hear what they have to say.


----------



## rodelu2

HallePuppy said:


> Like I said, here in Baja California, they're "taquetes"; that was the immediate answer I got from a native.  "Tapones" means something entirely different (bottle caps, pot lids, etc., _de 'tapar'_)  Maybe "clavos" would be more widely understood. I can't get hold of anybody at the university _Facultad de Deportes _until the first of next week, but would like to hear what they have to say.


Would you enter a soccer field if your opponents had clavos in their shoes?


----------



## HallePuppy

Being athletically-challenged, I wouldn't enter a soccer field at all, lol, but the text I'm translating has to do with Roman soldiers, and their military boots _(caligae) _did have real clinched-over iron nails in the soles. I got side-tracked (blush) by the fact that the author uses the word 'cleats', and I didn't do my homework to find out what the caligae actually had in them. So, footwear with iron nails, or "calzado" and "clavos de hierro".


----------



## rodelu2

For military footwear it's "hob-nailed boots" , and "botas claveteadas" in Spanish. The orientation of the nails is reversed with respect to sports shoes, the head of the nails shows under the soles, to minimize wear.


----------



## HallePuppy

Sounds like we're getting there. There's a picture of caligae at http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caligae.  So I think maybe "botas claveteadas" may be the closest yet.  

Many thanks!


----------



## HallePuppy

Sounds like we're getting there. There's a picture of _caligae_ at http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caligae.  So I think maybe "botas claveteadas" may be the closest yet.  

Many thanks!


----------



## Mnemósyn-e

HallePuppy said:


> And the cleats that go on sports shoes, what do you call them?
> 
> ????




Hola HallePuppy:

Llego un poco tarde pero con la idea de aportar un granito de arena que podría servir para el futuro.

En mi país le llamamos "chimpunes" (plural)... y, sin duda, cualquiera por estos lares que escuchara el vocablo sabría qué es.  

[http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chimpún]

Pero desconozco si esto aplica para los otros países hispano-hablantes. 

Saludos, —M.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

HolaMnemósyn-e, me parece que a lo que llaman _chimpunes_ es a los botines en sí, y no a los *cleats* que preguntaba HallePuppy.
De paso, en el enlace http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Botas_de_fútbol dice: "_Son un calzado caracterizado por ser de piel y llevar unas protuberancias en la suela, llamadas *tacos, toperoles, o tapones*, ...." _que creo que responde a la pregunta original.


----------



## Mnemósyn-e

Hakuna Matata said:


> HolaMnemósyn-e, me parece que a lo que llaman _chimpunes_ es a los botines en sí, y no a los *cleats* que preguntaba HallePuppy.
> De paso, en el enlace http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Botas_de_fútbol dice: "_Son un calzado caracterizado por ser de piel y llevar unas protuberancias en la suela, llamadas *tacos, toperoles, o tapones*, ...." _que creo que responde a la pregunta original.



Sí, tienes razón... en mi país, chimpunes significan "botines con protuberancias para practicar fútbol".

En todo caso, tal vez podría traducirse "cleats"como «protuberancias»...  

Un cordial saludo,

—M.


----------

